# Maryland Slot Car Show - March 31st



## njdcball (Mar 16, 2011)

26th MARYLAND SLOT CAR SHOW & SWAP MEET – March 31, 2019
Hello to All Slot Car Hobbyists, Racers & Collectors!

1 WEEK TO GO! We’re close to 90 tables and it’s shaping up to be a great show.

SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT! Bob Beers is bringing to our show a collection of mint O-Gauge Super Model Motoring cars, along with a collection of T-Jets, Atlas and various other brands that he recently acquired. 

SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT! Scott Zulawski (Buffalo NY) is bringing to our show a large collection of Tyco US1, Tyco 440-X2, TOMY and various other vintage and newer slots he recently acquired in the northern NY area. 

Our 26th MARYLAND, Slot Car Show & Swap Meet will be held on Sunday, MARCH 31st, 10A-2P at the HILTON GARDEN INN, WHITE MARSH MALL, BALTIMORE, MD at 5015 Campbell Boulevard, Baltimore, MD 21236. Local phone 410-427-0600. Conveniently located off of Maryland INTERSTATE 95, at EXIT 67.

Show table costs are $35 each. TABLES are 6 footers and if you take 2 or more, helpers are free. If you only taking one table and want to bring in a helper, then it's an additional $10. However, there won't be an extra charge if that helper is a member of your immediate family (wives, significant others or kids)

General Admission (10am) is $5/person; kids under 12 free and EARLY "floor rights" at $20/person starting at 8am. 
Like our previous shows, this show will have thousands of vintage and new slot cars and accessories in all scales - HO, 1/48/, 1/43, 1/32 & 1/24 setup in two adjoining banquet rooms. Hobbyists from all over the country are participating.
Just a few of the more familiar names setting up tables this year are:
Bob Beers (Mr. Aurora –northern Connecticutt), Tom Stumpf (tomshocars from Long Island NY); Mario Pisano (M&MHobbies – New Jersey); Guy Graziano (vintage HO slots – New Jersey); Cheryl Lincoln-WIZZARD HIGH PERFORMANCE – Eastern PA); Rich Shanfeld (Great Traditions Hobbies – Phila. PA-1/32 & 1/24 new large scale slots); Doug Keys (vintage all scales-Maryland); Bill Houck (vintage all scales-Maryland); Sam Ogden (vintage/rare large scale 1/24 slots- Norfolk, VA); Scott Zulawski – vintage HO – lots of Tyco - Buffalo, NY); Joe Saccomanno (vintage slots all scales – upstate NY); Josh Vilensky (vintage slots of all scales – No. NJ); Steve Sanders (vintage AFX- No.VA), Bob Royal (vintage slots & Hot Wheels from Front Royal, VA); Joe Hopkins (vintage HO slots/parts – No.VA); Ernie Finamore (slots all scales & model cars - Long Island); 
Eric Warren & Rob Bonner (HO slots; accessories & diecast from Hagerstown MD & Southeast PA); Ron Tiedemann (vintage HO from Richmond, VA); Steve Berry (vintage HO- Maryland); Jim Pauley (Phil PA); as well as myself (Elliot- No. VA -vintage HO & large scale slot cars/accessories) to name a few. Plus a few first-time hobbyists setting up for this show as well!

Anyway, I hope to see you all there again, because it’s always a fun event.
Thanks 

Elliot Dalberg
6128 Stegen Drive
Alexandria, VA 22310
(703) 960-3594
[email protected]

PS: The date for our FALL SHOW is Sunday, October 13, 2019.


----------

